
Ask HN: Unique Things for Startup Offices - lingz
Tell us what unique thing your startup has for your office that you appreciate! Things that you really appreciate and think are money well spent, not just standard ping-pong, open office, etc.
======
cimmanom
Sound dampening. Not as many places as it could be, sadly, but having to
overhear only the conversations within 10 feet of you instead of every paper
rustling in the entire 5000sqft office makes the open plan marginally less
intolerable.

As davelnewton says below, if you really want to stand out, provide private
offices. To everyone.

Ok, here's one more that doesn't cost as much: eliminate fluorescent lighting.
If you can't replace the overheads, leave them off and give each employee
their own desk lamp that they can turn on and off at will.

Must-haves: properly adjustable chairs (depth as well as height) and hydraulic
desks. One size fits all desks are anything but. Your tall and short employees
will have much better concentration and less RSI if even when sitting they can
adjust their desk to a height appropriate for their own body. (Example: I can
sit properly - without toes dangling - only at a desk 6-8" lower than the
standard. The giraffe of a dude who sits next to me needs his 4" above the
standard just to get his knees under it.)

------
davelnewton
Open offices are the devil (for many people). They're loud, encourage
interruptions, and essentially halt deep work. Quiet places where you can
work: now _that 's_ unique.

